# Small LP Stove for kitchen



## ecfinn (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi all,

I've never had a gas stove before as I've been using a Lopi wood burning insert for the past 5 years.  We've recently finished framing/insulating a new kitchen that's 12'x20' and we've got a space in it for a stove.  Originally we'd planned to put in a small wood stove but its looking like that'll take up too much space so now we're considering a small LP stove.  The kitchen is around too many corners to get any heat from our wood insert.  We don't have LP at the house now but we've been thinking of adding it for cooking and this might just seal the deal for us getting it if we can find a good small LP stove.  We're only looking for a vented model.  

So any suggestions/ideas?

Eric


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 22, 2011)

If you built the room "Crab's A$$" tight, you only need about 30 BTU/SF to heat it. 
240SF x 30BTU/SF = 7200BTU output (appx 10K input).. That is a really small stove & most stoves 
are rated considerably higher. 
Jotul makes a couple down near that range on the low end in the GF100 & GF200. 
Neither has a heat exchanger, so venting considerations are limited to low vertical or 
strictly horizontal. If vented horizontally, both have small clearance to combustibles 
at the rear & that might be desirable in a limited space.
There are others out there, but I'd start looking at units in the 10K - 12K input MINIMUM...
HTH


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 22, 2011)

If you want a great little stove that will make plenty of heat with an extremely small footprint, check out the Hearthstone Tudor line.  Hearthstone makes a great quality product and this stove is direct vent and mounts right to the wall, so it is zero clearance. The foot print is only 16" wide x 11" deep.  Its about 4' tall though, so it still gives you a nice view.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Mar 24, 2011)

Another idea would be an Empire wall mounted direct vent gas furnace. Here is a link-

http://woodheatstoves.com/empire-gas-wall-heaters-furnaces-c-293_124_308.html

Napoleon also makes a nice freestanding gas stove, which would heat more than the area you're talking about, but would be OK in an open floor plan.

http://woodheatstoves.com/napoleon-gds60-direct-vent-castiron-gas-stove-p-718.html


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 24, 2011)

Once again, my idea is better than Daves.


----------



## ecfinn (Mar 25, 2011)

After posting this topic I did find the Hearthstone Tudor and I think my wife approves of it.  Thanks for the suggestions.  

The other (even smaller) option I found is the Woodstock Mini Franklin that actually sits on a table.

http://www.woodstove.com/index.php/mini-franklin

I think that one might even be too small... 

And this room is very tight (its spray foam insulation) but its attached to a house that is not well insulated at all.  Think hollow block walls with furring strips and plaster.

Eric


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 26, 2011)

See, Dave?  +1 intraweb for me.

Thanks for the info on that mini Franklin.  Never heard of it Eric.  Kinda neat.  You have a PM by the way.


----------



## summit (Mar 26, 2011)

Lopi Northfield: perfect fit for spaces under 1000 sq ft, three sided glass, and an IPI system that won't burn thru a gallon and a half a week just keeping the pilot going...


----------



## ecfinn (Mar 27, 2011)

summit said:
			
		

> Lopi Northfield: perfect fit for spaces under 1000 sq ft, three sided glass, and an IPI system that won't burn thru a gallon and a half a week just keeping the pilot going...



I think the Northfield is a bit too much stove for us.  For one thing it sticks 19.5" into the room vs. only 11" for the Tudor.  It also just seems to be too large.  We only have about 350 sq. ft. to heat so that at 22K BTU it seems a bit large to me.  I'm interested in the IPI system, but only in a smaller unit, unfortunately.  

Thanks for the suggestion, though and keep them coming.  

Eric


----------



## Later (Apr 18, 2011)

I always liked the look of this one.


----------



## jimbom (Apr 21, 2011)

Often kitchens are overheated.  The refrigerator alone will go a long way towards heating a space with spray foam insulation.  Throw in a dish washer, stove, oven and TV and a lot of energy is provided.  Perhaps a partial season on an electric heater might give you actual data on the requirements for your space.  It might be a lot less than you think.  Then you would have a good idea of the size gas stove you would need.


----------



## Garjan111 (Apr 21, 2011)

[quote auth
or="Retired Guy" date="1303181300"]I always liked the look of this one.[/quote]

Are you talking about the stove?


----------



## Later (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm too old to look past the stove!


----------



## Fsappo (Apr 21, 2011)

saggy


----------



## Install fire 1 (Apr 22, 2011)

It looks like that stove doesn't put out any heat! Must be cold!  :lol:


----------

